# Help bored shockless in sharm!!!



## Horus (Sep 17, 2010)

HELP!!

The thread say's it all!

ARRRGH!

1 day here and I am climbing the walls is anyone in this position?

I thought this could be a thread for anyone, male, female, whatever who are BORED SHOCKLESS and want to socialise on the evening currently my entertainment is asking the locals how to say things in "Arabee"

I don't know about my spiral into disaster but there is a spiral into boredom

So c'mon folks I can't be the only one!!


----------



## DeadGuy (Jan 22, 2010)

Lotta action in Cairo, haven't you heard?

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/egypt-expat-forum-expats-living-egypt/68617-egypt-political-unrest.html

Take a bus to Cairo if you're THAT bored......


----------



## hurghadapat (Mar 26, 2010)

Horus said:


> HELP!!
> 
> The thread say's it all!
> 
> ...


 Unless you are working Egypt can become extremely boring especially in places like Sharm and Hurghada......at first the sun and sea are a big attraction but that can quickly wear off especially when it is summer time and it gets to hot to go out.You will need to make friends with some ex-pats and meet up with them to pass away some time.


----------



## King.Tut (Jan 12, 2011)

You're bored after one day? Oh dear...you aint going to last very long! As 'hurghadapat' has said, if you're not working it's going to be very boring.

You've just got to find stuff to do, whether it be a day at the beach, cleaning your apartment or shopping, just something to keep you occupied.

If you're feeling bored already, I give it a month or two and you'll be off back to the UK!


----------



## Horus (Sep 17, 2010)

King.Tut said:


> You're bored after one day? Oh dear...you aint going to last very long! As 'hurghadapat' has said, if you're not working it's going to be very boring.
> 
> You've just got to find stuff to do, whether it be a day at the beach, cleaning your apartment or shopping, just something to keep you occupied.
> 
> If you're feeling bored already, I give it a month or two and you'll be off back to the UK!


I will NEVER be off to the UK EVER

I had a lovely day out with a couple here at the complex, one of the BEST days I have had in years.

We went to Old Sharm and had meal, got some fruit and veg and he took me around; we even got some pots and soil so I can do my gardening :clap2:

So an EXCELLENT day was had and I behaved myself, got a bottle of vodka as well so guess who has the stereo on and is tarting himself up this Polish lady sent me a text back who I was chatting to at the cash point yesterday so going up Nabq later she BETTER not cancel at the last minute :eyebrows:


----------



## kevinthegulf (Aug 16, 2009)

Horus said:


> I will NEVER be off to the UK EVER
> 
> I had a lovely day out with a couple here at the complex, one of the BEST days I have had in years.
> 
> ...


Correct me if I am wrong, but have you not pontificated many many many times that you do not drink!! Sharm must be working well if you are hitting the bottle already!


----------



## bat (Dec 1, 2010)

kevinthegulf said:


> Correct me if I am wrong, but have you not pontificated many many many times that you do not drink!! Sharm must be working well if you are hitting the bottle already!


Yes Kevin wondered my self , so it's either for the lady in question , or Dutch courage, but really vodka, so 70-80!!


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

I have never been to Sharm but guessing from what I read and hear it the equivalent of someone going to Disney and saying that is America,


----------



## bat (Dec 1, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> I have never been to Sharm but guessing from what I read and hear it the equivalent of someone going to Disney and saying that is America,


Again no disrespect to all you sharm people,
But yes, with a bit of step ford wives thrown in.
The workers tell you want you want to hear it's unreal.


----------



## hurghadapat (Mar 26, 2010)

Horus said:


> I will NEVER be off to the UK EVER
> 
> I had a lovely day out with a couple here at the complex, one of the BEST days I have had in years.
> 
> ...


----------



## bat (Dec 1, 2010)

Horus said:


> I will NEVER be off to the UK EVER
> 
> I had a lovely day out with a couple here at the complex, one of the BEST days I have had in years.
> 
> ...


Sorry missed that, at the cashpoint!!!
What sorry tale, are we going to here tomorrow?


----------



## Horus (Sep 17, 2010)

bat said:


> Sorry missed that, at the cashpoint!!!
> What sorry tale, are we going to here tomorrow?


All I am saying is WHAT A NIGHT :eyebrows:


----------



## greeny (Apr 29, 2008)

Horus said:


> All I am saying is WHAT A NIGHT :eyebrows:




A Happy Horus then :clap2: well done.


----------



## hurghadapat (Mar 26, 2010)

Horus said:


> All I am saying is WHAT A NIGHT :eyebrows:


Sorry but that was not my post.............but all i have to say is a night with someone you met at a cashpoint............well how sad is that.Get a life Horus and stop trying to make us all believe your life has gone from zilch to heaven overnight


----------

